# "You lookin' at me?"



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

"You lookin' at me?"


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

tough guy eh?:001_rolleyes:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha lol, great picture,xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> tough guy eh?:001_rolleyes:


He enjoys beating up my 12lb moggie. :thumbup1:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, that face says it all, lol. Fab pikkie *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> He enjoys beating up my 12lb moggie. :thumbup1:


lol:biggrin:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love the attitude  gorgeous cat!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

lol...lovely pic


----------



## DizzyLizzie (Aug 19, 2008)

aww he is lovely bet he is soppy really!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Fab pic - my mum in law has a tonkinese and he manages to do exactly the same face!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Has he got 'cattitude' or wot, lol


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Awwwww what a lovely little face!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL! What a lovely boy!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou everyone he is a very soppy boy very lovey dovey at the moment...


----------

